# Starving Dog



## hrosec (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi we are on vacation in Nicuraga and this poor little dog has adopted us. She is the sweetest little thing but is horrible skinny, covered in ticks, and is shy of humans not that I blame her. I was posting on here hoping that someone would be able to save her. This poor little girl really needs some help. I know this will probably not work but I was hoping. Here are some pics of the poor girl. I would love to adopt here but were going back to the states on Sunday and there is no way my dad would allow us to take her with us.


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Where are her puppies?? She looks like she just had a litter...


----------



## hrosec (Jun 15, 2011)

Kobismom said:


> Where are her puppies?? She looks like she just had a litter...


 We dont know haven't been able to find them!! Just been given her some food and water.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

You can't take her back if you tell him you're taking her back to put her up for adoption?


----------

